# At what temp does brood "chill"



## Mountain Gold (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow, either this was a really stupid question that doesn't deserve a response or it's a stumper! ??


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

hello,chuck  what is the bee vac for just suit up buddy..


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

I'd be more worried this time of year about the bees in the vac overheating than the brood chilling. I've had luck with a two hour drive once.. can't tell you anything more than that though.


----------



## Mountain Gold (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll probably do both. I'm going at it from the inside of an old adobe storage shed. It's in the ceiling. Hopefully with the vac I'll keep things tidy and avoid squishing and riling so many bees in a confined space.

Got your message from the wife, thanks.

I didn't think it would be a problem this time of year with the temps as they are but I'd still like to know if there is a minimum temperature that you can leave brood and eggs out for "a while" without killing them. I would figure it in the 60's somewhere but that's a total shot in the dark.


----------



## Mountain Gold (Aug 20, 2006)

Charla, good point, I was thinking about that too. Whenever the vac is off I'll try to have it just outside in the shade. The capture bucket is quite portable.
Thanks.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Mountain Gold said:


> I'm doing a small "cutout" this weekend from a feral hive. In other words, I'm stealing some brood and leaving most of the hive intact. (that's my intention, we'll see how it goes)
> I'm using a bee vac to hold the bees for probably a couple of hours. The cutout frames will be minus the bees for that time. I'm guessing this will delay the time for that brood cycle but I'm hoping it's not so long that I kill the brood.
> The temps will likely be in the upper 80s. Is there a minimum temp and/or time that I can allow the brood to go beeless?
> 
> I have other options but I'm curious regarding the length of time that brood can handle ambient "open shade" temps (~85 deg. F.).


I can't give you an exact definitive answer, too many variables in this equation. Relative humidity and air movement (wind) being two that are quite critical. Also light levels, sun or total darkness, temperature fluctionations, etc.

I can say that the majority of the brood in medium depth frames can survive, at least, overnight, here in Tucson, Arizona, in the shade, light breeze, relative humidity around 20%. Sealed brood fares better than open, the larvae crawl out of their cells, apparently in search of food, then perish. Cooler temperatures, that limit the larval movements are better, perhaps in the 60'sF.


----------



## Mountain Gold (Aug 20, 2006)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Sealed brood fares better than open, the larvae crawl out of their cells, apparently in search of food, then perish. Cooler temperatures, that limit the larval movements are better, perhaps in the 60'sF.


Now that's interesting.
Thanks for the input.

Brood is likely a little, or a lot, tougher than I was thinking regarding "lower" temps. 
Low temps likely just delay the cycle.

Maybe when the bees make/break cluster (around 48 F) is when this might become an issue during the colder months. At which time cutouts are probably not recommended.

Thanks for helping me think this through y'all.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

charmd2 said:


> I'd be more worried this time of year about the bees in the vac overheating than the brood chilling. I've had luck with a two hour drive once.. can't tell you anything more than that though.


Me too, well, im sick sick sick disgusted. Me bee vac just killed a swarm that was huge and in the wrong place to scoop them up or shake them off. The entire swarm all 7-8 pounds worth. 
It was too hot for them on top of them clustering. It was a 1 hour drive home, I let them ride up front with me in the AC they looked OK when I got home. I brought them inside the house to sit in the AC, they were dead after sitting in the house for 15 minutes while I got their new home ready.
A grown man almost burst into tears....


----------

